# Bottle Stopper Display Stand



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I've been knocking out bottle stoppers left and right and we've been selling them in packs of three and four with pretty good success. To add some incentive, I've started making some display stands for them. Very easy to make, just mitered and dovetailed splines.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the stands (stoppers are nice too). The wood in the middle looks familiar ;-)


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ha! Yep, that one's huge for a reason, besides how beautiful the wood is... that one doubles as a corkscrew... you just unscrew the stopper.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are nice stands Taylor. I like the contrasting splines. Here's a stand I made for my one craft show I went to a few years ago. The hole held a wine bottle and I had some artificial grapes I put around the feet.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice stands man. I love the splines. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow Mike, that's awesome! I'm diggin the feet! :thumbsup:


----------

